# Rubik's cube while juggling



## Costa (Mar 15, 2014)

I can juggle 4 balls and i can solve the rubik's cube.
So my question is: how can i juggle while solving? Are there any tricks or method?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 15, 2014)

Costa said:


> I can juggle 4 balls and i can solve the rubik's cube


 Same


> So my question is: how can i juggle while solving? Are there any tricks or method?


 Sorry, can't help


----------



## tomzeng (Mar 15, 2014)

Well first you should be able to solve the cube one handed.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 15, 2014)

Maybe you should practice juggling apples and eating them while you juggle. That might help you figure out the timing.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 15, 2014)

This forum is not for asking help?? I guess...


OK... Juggling while solving. First try to solve the cube while juggling two balls on the other hand and solving it with your other hand. Once you get the timing, instead of balls, use cubes and interchange between solved and unsolved cubes


----------



## Methuselah96 (Mar 15, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> This forum is not for asking help?? I guess...
> 
> 
> OK... Juggling while solving. First try to solve the cube while juggling two balls on the other hand and solving it with your other hand. Once you get the timing, instead of balls, use cubes and interchange between solved and unsolved cubes



But what if you wanted to juggle three cubes and solve them all instead of just juggling two balls while solving one on the side?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 15, 2014)

I assume you switch to regular juggle with 2 balls and one cube. Then two cubes and then three, but it may require serious thinking fyi


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 16, 2014)

Then he has to know how to solve a cube one handed with both hands and then throw them in air in such a way that the cross is on bottom each time and he can solve the F2L easily or OLL or PLL. Pretty Hard but people have accomplished this 


Methuselah96 said:


> But what if you wanted to juggle three cubes and solve them all instead of just juggling two balls while solving one on the side?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 16, 2014)

To juggle 4 balls it's essentially two balls in each hand (the same two balls) so if you solve OH with your left hand, just practice solving it while juggling a ball with that same hand at the same time. Then put in the extra two balls and other hand.


----------



## thejerber44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry that this post is a little late, but I've been trying to learn to solve while juggling and I think that the main thing to practice is to keep the cube as still as possible while it is in mid-air so that you can stay oriented with the cube and so that you can see what you're doing. After you have that down, try to constantly look at the cube as you are juggling. It may help to make slow, slightly higher throws for this. Now you can start to practice actually turning the puzzle in mid-throw.

This is just what I have discovered from messing around with this; I haven't actually successfully solved while juggling yet, but I hope this helps.


----------

